# Here she is



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is the little girl we went to see tonight..... there was 5 in the litter, 4 girls and 1 boy. 

The one I wanted the breeder is keeping, she had a little white strip down her forehead, she is soooooooo small, The breeder said she was the runt of the litter but they want to keep her.

Here is a picture of the one weve paid a deposit on...... 
She will be ready to come home with us in 2 weeks. The breeder wants her to have her 1st jab before they come home here.

NOW TO THINK OF A NAME


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww, she's so sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwwww she is beautiful!
Am really pleased for you!
Hope the 2 weeks zoom past for you now. x


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Awww she's a doll, bet you can't wait to get her home  xx


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Congratulations she is beautiful


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw she's lovely! Congrats!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

What a gorgeous little thing!! I'll be so excited to see more of her & hear all about her when she comes home!


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

She was sooooo cute....they all were.... and if I were rich Id buy them all lol
Names - if any of you have a suggestion feel free to share.... I like rare names or unique names etc 

Roll on 2 weeks


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww shes beautiful, congrats! xx


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Dora? Lol goes with Diego from the cartoon She is very cute btw congrats!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations she's lovely


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

She's absolutely beautiful, bet you can't wait.

Joy xx


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww what a doll. 

I love the name Fennec (as is fennec fox) I think its unique and humourous (Fennec Foxes have quite large ears lol)

Otherwise 

Pudding, Soot or Pea.

Those are my planned names LOL depending on colour etc.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

What a sweet little fluff ball. A perfect Christmas Present. Perhaps Noel or Bella for a name since you are getting her at Christmas Time.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She is so adorable! Of the top of my head, I like the names Daphne, Noelle (kind of a feminine spin on it).


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats! I am so excited for you  She is a doll! I have always liked the name "Epic" ie, epic novel


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cutieeee!  hmmm i think u should name her when she comes home!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well first thing that came to my mind was Genevieve! 
I'll post more later though. lol


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

what a doll baby she is very cute


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks.... Im hoping that Mummy dearest will let me borrow some money so I can have 2 lol But not definate yet


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

How about Holly?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

mcsmichelles said:


> Thanks.... Im hoping that Mummy dearest will let me borrow some money so I can have 2 lol But not definate yet


2 would be fun haha
now some names 
Fawn , Blanco , Aala , Saskia , Lanie , Cilla , Mable , Merrie , Kadia , Brina , Kora


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Congratz. She is adorable.


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

I like Saskia and holly


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ohmygod.. She's gorgeous!  Congratulations! I bet you can't wait to get her home!!


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

No I cant not wait woo hoo......


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

sweet pup,I want another and I keep talkin about gettin a new pup to hubby he thinks we have enough pets to look after but I'm gonna keep trying to talk him into it....gotta love puppies


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

You need to twist it round and make him think that it was his idea to get another puppy lol


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ahs shes beautiful, i like holly too,


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

My partner names Diego after Diego maradonna the footballer..... he wants to call her madonna I of course saaid over my dead body lol

I also like the name Brianna


----------

